

4th Amendment does Not apply to data stored with third-party providers. - olefoo
http://volokh.com/2009/10/http://volokh.com/2009/10/28/district-http://volokh.com/2009/10/28/district-judge-concludes-e-mail-not-protected-by-fourth-amendment/28/district-judge-concludes-e-mail-not-protected-by-fourth-amendment/

======
kakooljay
Posession is 99/100ths of Internet Law. I think similar logic led to a ruling
that Google did not infringe on plaintiff's IP because Google did not host the
images displayed on its pages.

